

Inside NYC’s impossibly small 100-square-foot apartment - pdq
http://nypost.com/2015/08/19/inside-nycs-infamous-100-square-foot-apartment/

======
greenyoda
Let's see...

\- "Bathroom with no door" (health issues)

\- "Lack of windows" (no ventilation; no exit other than the door)

\- "It’s so small you have to move the bed just to open and close the front
door." (fire trap)

\- 100 square feet.

The legal minimum is that at least one room must have 132-150 square feet
(depending on the year the building was built). Plus, it sounds like there are
health code and fire code violations here. I'll bet that this apartment is not
legal to rent according to NYC law.

